# Acceptable Swear Words



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

..... well basically that is all of them...

So please can we have the "C" word reinstated and the "N" word as well? Just seems strange that I can say fuck wank arse bollocks bastard twat minge tits knob cock yet I can't say:

SCUNTHORPE (S C U N T H O R P E)

SNIGGER (S N I G G E R)

Go on, you know you want to.....


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

i hate the C word and as for the other you are just confirming my thoughts of you.
so dont Kev


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

so Jonah thinks I'm racist eh?

Xenophobic perhaps, but not racist. Just pointing out the futility of censorship when a string of characters is considered "obscene" even when used out of context (eg S N I G G E R)

anyway, just because you "hate" the C word, that doesn't mean that (without question) it should never ever be used. shame on you for wanting to decide what all of us can / can't say......


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I agree with JampoTT.

From a personal standpoint, I take absolutely no offence at any word or phrase.

Having said that, it makes my blood boil when the PC brigade outlaw certain words/events/sayings...etc....etc

cunts ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I find the use of "c u n t" to be as acceptable as fuck, twat, etc. Why should this word be less acceptable than fuck or twat, for example?

On the other hand, I find the use of the word 
"n i g g e r" to be offensive.

But it is crazy that 
"s n i g g e r" should be changed.... can't we keep 
"n i g g e r" as current, but then add 
"s n i g g e r" in the banned file list, but have the replacement word also as 
"s n i g g e r"... would this work?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> ...but then add
> "s n i g g e r" in the banned file list, but have the replacement word also as
> "s n i g g e r"... would this work?


Cunning plan...

snigger


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

nope.

Oh well.

To be honest, my thoughts are...
we only allow swearing in the flame room, (I hope that no one is suggesting that should be changed?) and having 1 word that is to many a lot more distastful (for whatever reason) not allowed isn't really a big deal.

sorting out sn!gger is something that I'm keen to find a way around though...


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

how about that as a temp solution??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

S!ou!d wo!k Kev!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'vÃ« Ã¤lwÃ¤ys fÃ¶Ã¼nd thÃ¤t Ã¼sÃ¯ng fÃ¶rÃ«Ã¯gn chÃ¤rÃ¤ctÃ«rs gÃ«ts Ã¤rÃ¶Ã¼nd swÃ«Ã¤r fÃ¯ltÃ«rs.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Forgot to try it. 
scÃ¼nthorpe.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

result. (snÃ¯gger)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

so you think cÃ¼nt might be acceptable?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Phil you are my hero.....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

He he let's go swear in the flame room


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

How about these as acceptable:

Spume

Spurt

Winnet

John Wayne's Saddlebags

Beef Curtains

Sherrif's rusty badge

Japanese Flag


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> How about these as acceptable:
> 
> Spume
> 
> ...


outrageous and deeply offensive!!

Chunt

;D ;D ;D


----------

